# Growth on wild pigeons beak, other birds dying



## Charlottibiscotti (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum so please bear with me. I live in the South of England. On Monday I spotted an overly friendly male robin who appeared to not be frightened of me. I left some mealworms out for him and he took them eagerly. I must have been a metre away from him. The Robin died the next day after looking very fluffed up and not moving at all and seemingly struggling to eat. It's now Thursday and the pidgeon (attached) seems to have the same symptoms - fluffed up, lethargic, not moving (although he must have flown up to the roof as he was on the lawn) but this time I've noticed a growth on the beak. If anyone could name me some possible conditions I would be intensely grateful, as if the two incidents are related, then it is of utmost importance that I know how to handle it! Thank you 🙏


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Where are you from? Growths on beaks are usually due to pox (a disease spread by infected mosquitoes). There's no cure for it, if you catch an infected bird they will need some supportive care. Those growths will eventually dry up and fall off in a couple of weeks. This is highly contagious. 

Unfortunately they sometimes get the wet form of pox, growths developing inside the beak. This can grow so large that the infected bird can't eat or breath properly. They sometimes have secondary infections as well, for ex canker. If you supply them with drinking water, change this regularly. You can also add apple cider vinegar to the drinking water. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. This will give their immunity a boost.

If you can catch an infected pigeon, plse post again. We can give advice regarding feeding.


----------

